

H.R. 5741 - Bill to Instate Mandatory National Service (Draft?) - rkalla
http://www.govtrack.us/congress/billtext.xpd?bill=h111-5741

======
inklesspen
"For context, Congressman Rangel has introduced this bill many times in the
past. Each time, it has received very little support, and Rangel knows it has
no chance of being passed."

------
rkalla
Section of interest:

SEC. 109. CONSCIENTIOUS OBJECTION. (a) Claims as Conscientious Objector-
Nothing in this title shall be construed to require a person to be subject to
combatant training and service in the uniformed services, if that person, by
reason of sincerely held moral, ethical, or religious beliefs, is
conscientiously opposed to participation in war in any form. (b) Alternative
Noncombatant or Civilian Service- A person who claims exemption from combatant
training and service under subsection (a) and whose claim is sustained by the
local board shall-- (1) be assigned to noncombatant service (as defined by the
President), if the person is inducted into the uniformed services; or (2) be
ordered by the local board, if found to be conscientiously opposed to
participation in such noncombatant service, to perform national civilian
service for the period specified in section 104(a) and subject to such
regulations as the President may prescribe.

